# Nature's Menu (UK)



## only me (May 2, 2014)

My local pet shop has started stocking the Nature's Menu raw range. Does anyone know if their Raw Beef Ribs are suitable for a Chihuahua?

Chico is four months old now. So far he hasn't had any 'real' bones but loves chewing antlers and nylabones.

Thanks.


----------

